# Sony Vegas Pro 11 - "An error occurred while creating the media file"



## Reclusiarch

Hello!

I've been working with Sony Vegas for quite a while and it has been working without a glitch, however, now I'm scratching my head as my projects have come to a screeching halt since I no longer am able to render my videos.

The format I am using is MainConcept AVC/AAC (*.mp4). Please note that the following problem only applies to this format. If I choose wmv instead, it works, but unfortunately it lacks the quality that I'm looking for (and the rendering times are horrendous).

When I try to choose to render anything using MainConcept AVC/AAC (1080p/720p/480p etc) the following error is displayed just before the rendering starts: "An error occurred while creating the media file filename.mp4. The reason for the error could not be determined."

I have tried to find a solution on the internet have done the following to try and solve my problem:
Uninstalled quicktime.
Updated to the latest version (which I believe is build 595)

The only thing that have "worked" so far was to go into the Custom Settings on the MainConcept AVC/AAC format and change from "Automatic" to "Render using CPU only" in the Encode mode roll down window. However, this defeats the purpose of having a good graphics card, like I do. Things render at least twice as slow, and black spots in the videos (after they have rendered) can be seen as the CPU is seemingly struggling to handle the render.

I have, however, just recently upgraded from a GTX 580 card to a GTX 680. Could this be the culprit? I would have to see such a powerful GFX card being unusable in a video editing program!

*Computer specs*
CPU: QuadCore Intel Core i7-960, 3333 MHz (25 x 133)
Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth X58
RAM: 12 GB
Graphics card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 (2048 MB)

Thanks in advance for any assistance.

/David


----------



## zuluclayman

> I have, however, just recently upgraded from a GTX 580 card to a GTX 680.


If that is the only changes you have made then you would have to think it is indeed the culprit. It may be that the drivers for the new card don't like that particular codec - have you updated the card's drivers from the nVidia website since installing it? If not that would be the first step.
In a quick scan of Google results for the card + Vegas it seems most people are happy with the card's performance.


----------



## Reclusiarch

No luck so far. I'll comment on this thread after there's new drivers for my GFX card or a Sony Vegas update. So far it seems that GPU accelerated rendering does NOT work on GTX 680.


----------



## Reclusiarch

Also: "GPU-accelerated rendering with the MainConcept AVC format can fail if your system has an NVIDIA CUDA driver but no NVIDIA CUDA-capable GPU is installed. This will result in an error dialog when as soon as you try to render with the MainConcept AVC format. To fix this, uninstall the NVIDIA CUDA driver, or Render using CPU Only in the Customize Render Dialogue." - Not sure what CUDA is though! is it part of the drivers I download?

EDIT: Ok, just clicked the "Check GPU" in the custom setting in the MainConcept options, it said CUDA is available, so I guess it's not that that's the problem.


----------



## zuluclayman

your card has 1536 CUDA cores and scores 3 on the nVidia Compute Capability list - Vegas is supposed to be able to use any nVidia card that scores 2 or over.

If the problem is persisting after installing the latest drivers it may help to start a thread in the Sony Vegas pro forum here


----------



## Reclusiarch

So, a little over three months later, and I still haven't found a solution to this problem. Could it just be that Sony Vegas do not support Geforce 680?

EDIT:
From the official forums
"If you do a search on the Nvidia 680 in the forum it appears it's not fully supported in Vegas (or Premier) yet. Something about the architecture changing between the 5xx & 6xx series."

Been waiting for a patch for my gfx card or Sony Vegas for three months. Nothing yet. Guess I have to be patient.

Oh man.


----------



## zuluclayman

sorry to hear that you are still experiencing problems - I just had a quick look at some forums and it seems that it is still the case - have you tried contacting Sony Support? they may just tell you what you know already but they may be able to put you in contact with the "features we need to happen" section of Sony.


----------



## deviess

Hello, I would like to tell you there is a bypass to this problem. And also, that I have no idea of an actual fix.

I have had this same issue with both my old 6970 and my new 7970 (so the quote from Sony about CUDA being in the drivers but not the card is irrelevant). The only way to get Vegas to render is to turn OFF GPU rendering. But that defeats the point of using a GPU. If anyone knows an actual FIX not a BYPASS, I and most likely thousands of other users, will be VERY pleased.

Thanks in advance!


----------

